# Clear purple tinted bottle louis taussig & co.



## birdman11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi i have only been able to find limited info on this bottle please help??   
 Labeled Louis Taussig & Co.     San Francisco,Cal    It has a very purplish tint


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 27, 2011)

Inside screw thread San Francisco whiskey, very common, sells for about 30 bucks nicely purpled.......


----------



## botlguy (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree with Andy but might not go quite so high with value. Taussig bottle just don't seem to bring much.


----------



## vivid2012 (Jul 28, 2011)

wow, looks great, love it.


----------



## skipthirteen (Aug 9, 2016)

anybody know what the same bottle with out the inside screw threads is worth?


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 9, 2016)

Rarer but still worth only about 45 dollars if in great condition, they were also very common, just not as common as the screw thread version....Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 9, 2016)

Just to give you an idea of a great bottle, a Barkhouse Bros Gold Dust Whiskey in straight amber sold at the FOHBC show here this last weekend for 37,000.00 dollars plus 15 % buyers fee and state tax, these are extremely rare with just about 6 examples known in any condition, and this one was pristine mint!! find one of those and then you have got something!!!


----------



## Lordbud (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey Andy, I went to the FOHBC show Saturday. Found three sodas, one hutch, two tooled crowns. Went home with some extra money which was cool. One seller had both a Crockett and a Port Costa hutch in his sales case. If I had an extra 2K I coulda brought both of them home!


----------

